# Are there any medical coding positions in Columbia, SC



## gardnerp20 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Does anyone know of any certified medical coding positions in Columbia, SC or surrounding counties? I'm also interested in remote coding. Any leads will be greatly appreciated. Feel free to send me a private message here, or e-mail me at gardnerp20@yahoo.com.

Thanks


----------



## coderchick (Jun 23, 2009)

gardnerp20 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know of any certified medical coding positions in Columbia, SC or surrounding counties? I'm also interested in remote coding. Any leads will be greatly appreciated. Feel free to send me a private message here, or e-mail me at gardnerp20@yahoo.com.
> 
> Thanks



Try Lexicode website they are near Columbia, SC


----------



## gardnerp20 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks so much! I will check out this website!


----------

